# In progress prop



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

She still needs a few tweaks. All of her cylinders are mounted but not all were used yet. I'm using the ScubaSpook's/tstraub controller. That controller is amazing!!

New prop with moving arms


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well when you click on the link it shows that the video is unavailable. Just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi TW! Hmm, it was working awhile ago. I'll see what I can do


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

TW, seems to be working now. But yeah my first few times clicking the link was giving me an error.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Great job on this prop.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That should be a nice scare!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The glowing eyes are a nice touch - gives her an even more demented/demonic look.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! RoxyBlue, the prop was originally static. It's actually from Grandin Road. I built the mechanism and connected cylinders to it


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Here she is with sound


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

That looks GREAT!


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a very nice prop.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

And here she is with a different program...


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone! By the way, tstraub I love the controller you and ScubaSpook made! Very easy to work with and the MP3 sound is nice touch! It's an impressive gadget and a super great price!


----------



## tstraub (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm glad to hear you are enjoying the controller. I enjoy watching all the videos of of how people are using it.


----------



## davensj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi tstraub! Thank you for making the controllers available to us!


----------

